

Glossi’s Social Megafeed Takes on RebelMouse, Vizify - dangoldin
http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/17/glossis-social-megafeed-takes-on-rebelmousevizify/

======
dangoldin
This is the company we've been building for almost a year now (part time for
the first 10 months or so). Big thanks to HN for getting me into startups and
getting me to go out on my own. It took 2 startup schools to get me to do it
but better late than never.

If you just want to look at a sample page here's mine:
<http://www.glos.si/dan>

~~~
jenius
Dan, you are the man, and this is awesome. I met you at an event a few months
back (not sure if you remember). I wish you the best of luck with this project
for sure.

For anyone else reading, Dan is a super nice, smart, and hardworking dude, and
you should definitely check out glossi : )

~~~
dangoldin
Thanks for the kind words! I don't recall based on the HN username but wish I
had a face to recall - I remember faces much better. If you want to meet up
one of these days definitely reach out and we can set something up
(dan@glos.si).

